# Electrical connector removal



## Sphinx (Sep 25, 2004)

I tried searching for this one, but I can't find anything.

How the heck do you remove those electrical connectors w/ the green tabs on them?

I tried everything I can think of, but it ain't happening.

Please help ASAP.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

which ones, for what?


----------



## Sphinx (Sep 25, 2004)

chimmike said:


> which ones, for what?



They're used all over under the hood. The particular one I'm trying to disconnect is for the 02 sensor on a 2000 G20.


----------



## Sphinx (Sep 25, 2004)

Sphinx said:


> They're used all over under the hood. The particular one I'm trying to disconnect is for the 02 sensor on a 2000 G20.



Thanks, but I figured it out.


----------

